# Updated UrQ inspired S5 Sportback pchop - problems fixed



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's the original S5: 








The first pchopped version: 








And the much improved version with Ronals:


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Updated UrQ inspired S5 Sportback pchop - problems fixed (Entwerfer des Audis)*

OMG, I need to change my pants!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Congrats, you (IMO) created the ideal successor of the urq. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by urquattro83 at 11:11 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

they NEED to make one of these!!!!!!
with the twin turbo v10, and a 6 speed tranny


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Had that same car, before Pchop behind me today on Hwy50 in Salida; HOTDAMN!


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (eurowner)*

It's amazing how much better it looks in person than in photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Signor da Silva!


----------

